# Security Clearance- Entry process



## crymdoc (Dec 16, 2011)

Greetings all.... Once you've cleared clearance for employment is there another process upon entry to the UAE? I've seen mixed posts relating to this.... Mind you this will be for an educational institution (college/university). I already know about r medical clearances but was wondering what happens upon entry, etc.

Thanks in advance....


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

crymdoc said:


> Greetings all.... Once you've cleared clearance for employment is there another process upon entry to the UAE? I've seen mixed posts relating to this.... Mind you this will be for an educational institution (college/university). I already know about r medical clearances but was wondering what happens upon entry, etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance....


There are procedures for changing an entry visa into a residents visa but these can vary depending on your nationality. Since you have neglected to indicate your country of origin it is a bit difficult to offer any constructive advice, however if you would amend your profile someone may be able to help.


----------



## crymdoc (Dec 16, 2011)

My apologies Andy17, I'm an American.... Thanks...


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

crymdoc said:


> My apologies Andy17, I'm an American.... Thanks...


 Ok you get an entry work visa to come to the country, your employer will have a pro to organise your visa conversion to a residents visa and advise on the process for getting an Emirates ID card. They will also issue a health insurance card at some point in the process. You will need to get a letter from your employer detailing your salary which will enable you to open a bank account. The best advice to you is to get your mobile unlocked before you come and then get a sim card as soon as possible on arrival as eveything links into your mobile number over here. your office pro should be able to advise on exact procedures for doing things but you will need to ask specific questions and it is best not to ask to many at a time. this should get you started best of luck. You may get better advice from the Americans on the forum.


----------



## crymdoc (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks Andy17 much appreciated....


----------

